# Washing Mini-Blinds...Ackkkk!!



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2014)

I only do this once a year, but I hate washing my mini-blinds.  We have a large open field behind our house, and a lot of dust and dirt gets blown around, mixed with rain sometimes, it really builds up and sticks to the mini-blinds.

I did the one in the bedroom yesterday.  Soaked it for hours in a hot soapy bathtub, then tried to scrub the slats with either a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser or sponge.  Under water, they turn every which way, and it's hard to get the whole surface area.

Then I laid them on a cotton throw rug on the floor, as I too a terry cloth dish towel and continued to remove dirt/dry the slats, which always have spots that need attention.  When dry "enough", I hung them back up and towel dried all slats again, having to separate any that stuck together.

I've washed them in summer outside, by laying them on a chaise lounge chair, and using a power nozzle on the garden hose, that's a big hassle too, and the same steps for cleaning need to be taken.

What are your secrets to washing these things?  Any tips or tricks?


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze, I tried cleaning them a few times out in the yard and it was a mess.  They would get pieces of grass on them, the cords would always look stained
 after they got soaked, I'd always miss a few spots, and sometimes end up bending or breaking slats.  I only have showers.   If I had a bathtub I'd try that.  

Now I just buy the cheapest ones I can find, wait until they get so bad it's embarrassing, which can be a long time since I don't have much company,
and then buy new ones. Honest.  That's the new trend isn't it---buy disposable stuff and just toss it in the landfills.  I don't like it, but nothing is made to last now.

If someone knows a better way, I'd be interested too.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 8, 2014)

All of mine are verticals; easier to clean.

 They DO make a brush for the minis I've seen in the ads.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 8, 2014)

I have a length of clothes line run from the edge of the carport to a utility pole nearby.  I hang mine across the line, spray with Mr. Clean, let sit for a few minutes,  and rinse with the water hose. I let them hang there until they dry then put them back up. Easy peasy.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 8, 2014)

Shirley, your method sounds the easiest.  Years ago I cleaned all 12 of mine slat by slat while they hung on the windows.  what a nightmare.  Then, one day at work I saw a truck called Robyn's Blind Cleaning.  I found the guy, got his card and the next spring called him.  At that time it was about $12/blind.  They took them down, put them in a sonic tub in their truck and when they come out they are sparkling and nearly dry.  They hang them back up, separate the slats and wipe them down.  I do it every other year and sure saves on my poor aching back, not to mention the bunion I 'earned' the year I tried cleaning them 'slat by slat' LOL!

They are aluminum but as they have aged some have broken the wand mechanisms and I haven't been able to find locally or online any that would match up in style or color.  When that happens, I buy the el cheapo vinyl ones too.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 8, 2014)

Now, *that*​ is the easy way to do it.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2014)

Thankfully, I only have 2 mini blinds; one for a narrow hallway window and another for a kitchen window. I too, throw them away and replace; they are cheap.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 12, 2014)

I always hung mine on the clothes line, sprayed with Mr. Clean, let sit, rinsed, let dry. Shirley is right, but if you don't have a clothesline (forbidden in some subdivisions), there must be another way short of throwing them out and buying new ones.

My blinds now are the 2" wide slat blinds...much easier to clean (thank heaven!).


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup, out they go after a few years as you can disguise the cruddy side by just changing the angle until both sides are bad and you are expecting company...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 13, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yup, out they go after a few years as you can disguise the cruddy side by just changing the angle until both sides are bad and you are expecting company...



LOL...Ralphy's version of sweeping the dirt under the carpet. I've done that a time or two, but the carpet started getting big lumps underneath that showed on top. 

About the blinds, though...make sure you dust the window frame and sill so that you don't get cobwebs. Cobwebs show up when the light is right and can be really embarrassing...for instance, when the preacher comes to call or when you have friends over!


----------

